# Master Exam



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

Taking the master plumber with gas in KS in a couple of weeks. Anyone ever take this test with ICC?

Any tips would be helpful. I simply hate taking test..what my mom said is he knows how to do it but the little dumb ass can't take a test. That was many years ago but still true today. Gee thanks mom.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't help you under my code, but I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't help with particulars, but for test taking sucks....especially government testing. Study like you are studying for SAT's. Support books, flash cards, tutor buddy to help with multi choice. Good test taking skills are key...ofcourse knowing the material helps out the most. If you know that you know the material all the stress goes away and you can relax and just bang it out. Good Luck.

You wouldn't happen to be near Independance would you?


----------

